
More Support for Justice Department Than for Apple - prostoalex
http://www.people-press.org/2016/02/22/more-support-for-justice-department-than-for-apple-in-dispute-over-unlocking-iphone/
======
studentrob
This survey is so biased.

The survey asks people to self-rank themselves on their knowledge of the case
based on how much they heard about it. Most people said they heard a lot about
it already.

Then it asks them if Apple should or should not unlock the iPhone, as if that
were something Apple could do with the turn of a key and without having future
implications.

There's no attempt to provide background information at all, or truly
ascertain the respondent's understanding.

